# أهم التصنيفات الهندسية لللصخور RMR ونظام Q وRmi والعلاقة بينهم وأهم تطبيقاتهم في ملف إكسل واحدّ



## طارق البخاري (28 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

لا يخفى على المتخصّص في دراسة الصخور وخصائصها وكيفية سلوكها سواء في مجال هندسة المناجم أو هندسة النفط او الهندسة الجيوتقنية ما لتصنيفات الصخور الهندسية من أهمّية بالغة في تحديد خصائها وسلوكها, فبسبب كون الصخر كوسط غير مستمر (Discontinuous Medium) صار من الصعب التعامل معه بالطرق التحليلية أو العددية (Analytical and Numerical Methods) كطريقة (Finite Element Method) وطريقة (Boundary Element Method), كون هذه الطرق في أولى فرضياتها تعتبر أن المادة يجب أن تكون مستمرة (Continua), وهذه الفرضية أبعد ما تكون ممثلة للصخر بسبب ما يحتويه من أنواع متعددة من الفواصل (Discontinuities) يجعل هذه الطرق بعيدة كل البعد عن توقّع سلوكه ومحاكات سلوكه, ولهذا اتجه المتخصصون لطرق عددية أخرى تتماشي مع خصوصية الصخر اللامستمرة فطوروا طريقة (Distinct Element Method) ومثيلاتها لمحاولة محاكاة الصخور(Rock Simulation), ومع كلّ هذا ما زال توقّع سلوك الصخر امراً عسيراً نظراً لبنية الصخر التركيبيّة الفريدة (الفوضوية) التي تختلف عن الخرسانة والفولاذ والتربة, لهذا كان الإتجاه للطرق العملية (Empirical Methods) وأهمها الطرق المختلفة للتصنيف الهندسي للصخور (Rock Mass Classifications), كون هذه الطرق اعتمدت في إنشائها وتطويرها أساساً على الخبرات العملية السابقة (Previous Experiences) وبذلك يتم بتقريب المنشأة المراد العمل عليها لأقرب نوعية صخور تمّ العمل سابقاً في منطقة اخرى تحتوي على صخور لها خصائص قريبة من الصخور المراد العمل عليها, فصارت لهذه الطّرق رواجاً عالميّاً كبيراً نافست وزاحمت به طرق (Distinct Element Methods) ومثيلاتها فلا تجد مشروعاً منجز في منطقة صخرية إلا وكلا الطريقتين حاضرتين فيه بامتياز.

وربّما يكمن سرّ هذه الطرق في قولة تعالى: (ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة, وإن من الحجارة لما يتفجر منه الأنهار, وإن منها لما يشقق فيخرج منه الماء, وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله, وما الله بغافل عما تعملون) البقرة الآية (74).

ووجه الإستدلال بهذه الآية في موضوعنا هو كون الله -عزّ وجلّ- أشار لقوّة (قسوة) الصّخر بأربع عناصر هي:
1- قوة (قسوة) الصخور
2- تفجّر الصخور
3- تشقّق الصخور
4- هبوط الصخور

المتأمل في التصانيف الحديثة للصخور يجدها لا تخرج من هذه العوامل الأربعة إلا يسيراً.

والله أعلم وهو المستعان

الملف في المرفقات


----------



## م. يزن اياد (17 فبراير 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Blad M (17 مارس 2015)

لك الشكر على المجهود​


----------



## eltayeb karam (19 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## mugdad (23 يوليو 2015)

تسلم اخى الغالى الف شكر


----------

